# Drip Tip Issues



## Gizmo (23/10/14)

I am having sudden issues with certain drip tips. It's really strange, they feel fine initially then after a bit of vaping I take a drag and as my mouth touches it it has a strange texture which puts a shiver down my spine. The only thing I can say it relates to is putting your mouth on cold cold ice and has that creepy feeling.. The drip tip is clean. I don't understand it. Both aluminium and S.S drip tips.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> I am having sudden issues with certain drip tips. It's really strange, they feel fine initially then after a bit of vaping I take a drag and as my mouth touches it it has a strange texture which puts a shiver down my spine. The only thing I can say it relates to is putting your mouth on cold cold ice and has that creepy feeling.. The drip tip is clean. I don't understand it. Both aluminium and S.S drip tips.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?



@Gizmo I have had this too and I narrowed it down to metal or steel type drip tips. It did two things that I couldn't handle. The first was that odd feel when I put my mouth to it and the second was that it almost tastes as if I was tasting the metal. Also i noticed the wide bore holes made the drag sensation feel odd too 

Plastic and ceramic drip tips fixed that issue for me. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/14)

Ok thanks for the input Marzuq. I will give it shot. I think I am put of metal drip tips for life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> Ok thanks for the input Marzuq. I will give it shot. I think I am put of metal drip tips for life



That makes two of us 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeZA (23/10/14)

I only use stainless and plastic driptips for the same reason. Never had it with them but with brass and plated I get some funny tastes


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Chrome plated does that to me. Metallic taste and all.


----------



## Nooby (23/10/14)

Try the glass tips.. waiting for mine from fasttech


----------

